
Cleanmachine – from fresh install to usable OS X web dev machine - robmil
https://github.com/bigfishdesign/cleanmachine
======
jpsim
These projects with the same goal also worth taking a look:

[https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles](https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles)

[https://github.com/thoughtbot/laptop](https://github.com/thoughtbot/laptop)

[http://boxen.github.com](http://boxen.github.com)

[https://github.com/jpsim/laptop](https://github.com/jpsim/laptop)

